# ICC profile/Color Management Issues with Epson Artisan 1430 and CorelDraw X8



## LostTribe116 (Dec 1, 2016)

Hello this is my first post. I have been reading a lot here and I appreciate all the information this forum has. I am starting a small business doing sublimation. I have specific clients I'm trying to get stuff done for. This is in the near future as they are giving me time to sort stuff out. 

My issue at the moment is ICC profiles/Color Management. When I go to print something with color, I'll use green for instance, it comes out grayish/dirty green color. 

I have an Epson Artisan 1430 with a InkxPro III CISS system installed. I purchased OSIR Bulk Sublimation ink and have no problems printing black and white images to transfer paper... I have that setting I need. It's when I print color I have issues.

I am aware of ICC profiles and Color Management but I am at a loss of how to set them or acquire them for that matter. I have been using Gimp 2.8 and have recently gotten the trial of CorelDraw X8, which I like and will be purchasing. So my question is how do I fix the color management or obtain the correct ICC profile?

Thanks in advance for any help! It's greatly appreciated!


----------

